# عن الايمان المسيحي



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام لكل الاخوه والاخوات
احب في البدايه ان انوه اني لا اعرف ان كان ما اطرحه سؤال واحد او عدة اسئله لذا ارجو من الاداره الموقره المعذره
اريد ان اسال عن جوهر الايمان المسيحي
ما اعرفه ان الرب قد تجسد في جسد المسيح حتي يفدينا من خطية ادم الاصليه
ما هي الخطيه الاصليه ولماذا نحملها رغم ان ادم هو من اخطا 
لماذا اصر الله علي التجسد ليفدينا الم يكن يستطيع المغفره لنا بساطه ؟
اقتبس هنا جزءا من كلام الاخ ابن يسوع لم افهم منه شيئا وهو ذو صله بالموضوع


> لم يتغير الاله
> بل كل ما في الموضوع ان الفداء اضاف شيئًا جديدا لقانون البشرية
> وهي فصرة الحياة
> 
> ...


ما هو الفداء وما هو سره ؟
من كان يتالم عندما كان يفدينا هل هو يسوع الانسان ام يسوع الرب ؟
لماذا القول ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني ؟
دمتم بخير


----------



## اليعازر (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*متابع...............​*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> سلام لكل الاخوه والاخوات
> احب في البدايه ان انوه اني لا اعرف ان كان ما اطرحه سؤال واحد او عدة اسئله لذا ارجو من الاداره الموقره المعذره
> اريد ان اسال عن جوهر الايمان المسيحي
> ما اعرفه ان الرب قد تجسد في جسد المسيح حتي يفدينا من خطية ادم الاصليه
> ...


 
عزيزى ارتست انا مبسوطه انك ابتديت تسأل انا هبتدى معاك من الخطية الاصليه 
انا عارفه ان الموضوع ده اكبر مشكلة بالنسبة لا اى حد مش مسيحى 
لو ينفع نطلب من الادارة تغيير اسم الموضوع الى ماهو الخطية الاصلية ؟
لان العنوان الذى قمت بوضعه واسع جدا

المهم نبدأ من البداية الله خلق ادم على صورته ومثاله فهو يقول فى سفر التكوين 1 :21 
" وقال الله لنعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "
اى ان الله خلق الانسن على صورته وهنا لا نقصد بالطبع فى الشكل انما نقصد فى خلود روح الانسان وايضا فى ارادة الانسان الحرة 

لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟
خلقه ليكون على علاقة محبة وابوه به وليس ليعبده كان الله اله ناقص محتاج لعبادة 

ماذا حدث ؟
ادم اخطأ فى الجنه والخطية هنا لم تكن لمجرد انه اكل من الشجرة فهذا فكر ساذج ولكن الخطية الاصلية هنا هى فى الاتى :
تكوين 3 : 4 
" قالت الحية للمرأة لن تموتا بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما كالله وتكونان عارفين للخير والشر "

المشكلة هى فى كبرياء الانسان ورغبته فى الانفصال عن خالقه بل ويكون مثل الله 

ونحن ورثنا هذا الفكر المتمرد من ادم وحواء فنحن جميعا ذريتهم 
هذة هى الخطية الاصليه التى فعلها ادم وورثناها نحن 
الله لايحاسبنا على فعل ادم نفسه اى انه اكل من الشجرة وعصى امر الله ولكن المشكلة اننا جميعا اصبحنا حاملين للمرض بداخلنا ولا بد من علاج 
انظر متذا يقول كاتب المزمور عن نفسه : مزمور 51 : 5 
"هأنذا بالاثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بى امى "

نحن مولودون حاملون للمرض مرض الخطية بداخلنا 
وكل مانفعله من شرور كالقتل والزنى والسرقة والكذب ماهى الا اعراض المرض الاصلى ونتائج المشكلة الاصلية التى هى الرغبة فى عصيان الله والبعد عنه 

سأكتفى بهذة النقطة الان 
الرب معك


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> لو ينفع نطلب من الادارة تغيير اسم الموضوع الى ماهو الخطية الاصلية ؟
> لان العنوان الذى قمت بوضعه واسع جدا


 في الحقيقه لدي شوق ان اتعرف علي الايمان المسيحي كاملا 
انا اخشي ان تجزات الاسئله ان اتشتت ربما لانها تدور كلها حول نقطة واحده وهي الخطيه والفداء والخلاص وكما قلت هي اكبر مشكله لغير المسيحي 
لدي بعض الاسئله علي شرحك الممتع وهي محاوله حثيثه للفهم فارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها



> المهم نبدأ من البداية الله خلق ادم على صورته ومثاله فهو يقول فى سفر التكوين 1 :21
> " وقال الله لنعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "
> اى ان الله خلق الانسن على صورته وهنا لا نقصد بالطبع فى الشكل انما نقصد فى خلود روح الانسان وايضا فى ارادة الانسان الحرة
> 
> ...


هذا جميل جدا وهذا ما اشعر به تجاه الخالق المحبه وليست العبوديه
لكن ان كان الله اعطي الانسان اراده حره وان كانت العلاقه محبه فالسعاده في معية الرب والشقاء في تركه فلما العذاب الابدي
من وجهة نظري فالعذاب الابدي يكون للانتقام والخالق اجل واعظم من ذلك فالكتاب المقدس يقول كما شرحت لي ان الغرض هي المحبه اي ليس مجد شخصي لله 



> ماذا حدث ؟
> ادم اخطأ فى الجنه والخطية هنا لم تكن لمجرد انه اكل من الشجرة فهذا فكر ساذج ولكن الخطية الاصلية هنا هى فى الاتى :
> تكوين 3 : 4
> " قالت الحية للمرأة لن تموتا بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما كالله وتكونان عارفين للخير والشر "
> ...


اذن الخطيه هي الانفصال عن الله وهي كالمرض الوراثي انتقل الي كل ابناء ادم وحواء
ومن هنا تاتي كل الشرور في هذا العالم
لماذا لم تنتهي الشرور عندما فدانا المسيح علي الصليب .؟


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> في الحقيقه لدي شوق ان اتعرف علي الايمان المسيحي كاملا
> 
> جميل جدا ولكن يجب النظام لكى لا تتشتت انت
> 
> ...


 
عزيزى ما هذا السؤال ؟
هل كل البشريه امنت بالمسيح ؟ هل كل البشر امنوا بعمله الكفارى ؟
ثم هل ابليس مات ؟ ام انه ليس موجود ؟ هو لازال موجود والشر لازال يحارب الانسان 
المسيح لم يقدم نفسه فداءا ليلغى حدوث الشر على الارض بل ليخلصنا من سلطان الخطية على حياتنا ويخلصنا من عقاب الخطية او من اجرة الخطية كما قلت لك 
فأبليس لازال يعمل فى الظلام ولكن الرب لازال يعمل ايضا لينقذ الناس من اجرة الخطية

الرب معك اخى


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما هو الفداء وما هو سره ؟​


*الفداء هو هدف الرب مع الخليقة منذ خلقها و بالمسيح تم الفداء 
فبموت المسيح على الصليب تحررت البشرية من عبودية الخطيئة و اصبح للانسان فرصة جديدة ليدخل ملكوت الحياة الابدية بقبوله للمسيح مخلصا له مات و قام من بين الاموات لخلاصه ​*


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخت الغاليه نانسي
لازلت الي الان لم افهم ما هو السر في الفداء وماذا يختلف عن الغفران مدامت النتيجه واحده
لماذا اصر الله علي التجسد حتي يفدينا سؤال يحيرني ؟


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *الفداء هو هدف الرب مع الخليقة منذ خلقها و بالمسيح تم الفداء
> فبموت المسيح على الصليب تحررت البشرية من عبودية الخطيئة و اصبح للانسان فرصة جديدة ليدخل ملكوت الحياة الابدية بقبوله للمسيح مخلصا له مات و قام من بين الاموات لخلاصه ​*


اخت روزيتا سامحيني لم افهم شيئا ايضا 
مممكن بكلمات ابسط تشرحيلي الفداء واختلافه عن الغفران 
ما هو التغيير الحاصل مدام البشر مازالوا يخطئون ؟


----------



## Kiril (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الفداء يعطيك الفرصة لدخول الملكوت بعد الانفصال الروحي عن الله


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

kiril قال:


> الفداء يعطيك الفرصة لدخول الملكوت بعد الانفصال الروحي عن الله


اخي اقسم بكل حبيب وغالي لدي اني لا افهم ما تقولونه 
ارجوكم بكلمات بسيطه ان تشرحوا لي اعتبروني متخلف عقليا


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> اخت روزيتا سامحيني لم افهم شيئا ايضا





artzt قال:


> مممكن بكلمات ابسط تشرحيلي الفداء واختلافه عن الغفران
> ما هو التغيير الحاصل مدام البشر مازالوا يخطئون ؟


 
*نحن المسيحيين مفديين بدم المسيح *
*يعني اخي الغالي ان المسيح فدانا بدمه على الصليب و بقبولنا الفداء و ايماننا بان المسيح مات على الصليب*
*نكون قد نلنا الحياة الابدية و الملكوت السماوي *​ 
*يعني ان حال البشر الان هو بسبب خطيئة أدم و حواء التي إمتد تأثيرها للجنس البشري *
*فبسبب خطيئة ادم و حواء ُطرِد الانسان من حضرة الله ومنعه عن الحياة الابدية و قد كان مصير البشر هو الموت الابدي و الهلاك *
*و لكن الرب اراد المصالحة بين البشر و كان لا بد من ان يكون هناك وسيط يعبر عن حب الاب السماوي للبشر و هذا الوسيط هو الابن (المسيح) الذي مات على الصليب فداءا للبشرية *​ 
*"لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية "*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> الاخت الغاليه نانسي
> لازلت الي الان لم افهم ما هو السر في الفداء وماذا يختلف عن الغفران مدامت النتيجه واحده
> لماذا اصر الله علي التجسد حتي يفدينا سؤال يحيرني ؟


 
ياعززى لماذا تقفز فجأة من موضوع لموضوع 
طيب مش انا قولتلك عن الخطية الاصليه 
طب ازاى نعالج الخطية الاصليه ؟
مش لازم حد يدفع التمن ؟
مش انت بتؤمن بخالق وانه اله عادل ؟ ازاى هيغفر الخطية من غير دفع تمنها ؟ فى قاضى هيحكم بالبراءة لمتهم عشان قاله معلش انا اسف مكنش قصدى سامحنى انت قاضى رحيم ولا هيقوله اوك انا مسامجك بس لازم حد يدفع التمن 
كان لازم حد يموت بدالى وبدالك زى مالكتاب قال لان اجرة الخطية هى موت 
انظر رسالة العبرانيين 2 : 14 
" لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت اى ابليس ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية "

الذى اباد بالموت هنا هو المسيح اى انه غلب الون والخطية من خلال موته وقيامته فاصبح لنا ان نقوم معه


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نحن المسيحيين مفديين بدم المسيح
> يعني اخي الغالي ان المسيح فدانا بدمه على الصليب و بقبولنا الفداء و ايماننا بان المسيح مات على الصليب
> نكون قد نلنا الحياة الابدية و الملكوت السماوي ​
> يعني ان حال البشر الان هو بسبب خطيئة أدم و حواء التي إمتد تأثيرها للجنس البشري
> ...


​جميل اختي روزيتا الان افهم الفداء بشكل اوضح
لي سؤال يعني المسيح يعتبر دليل حب الله للعالم ورغبته في المصالحه ؟
هل غفران الرب لن يكون تعبير عن الحب ؟


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> ياعززى لماذا تقفز فجأة من موضوع لموضوع
> طيب مش انا قولتلك عن الخطية الاصليه
> طب ازاى نعالج الخطية الاصليه ؟
> مش لازم حد يدفع التمن ؟
> ...


اختي سامحيني لم اقفز علي الموضوع 
الخطيه الاصليه مرتبطه بالفداء ارتباطا وثيقا 
فحتي افهم ما سطرتيه في المداخله السابقه اصبح من الضروري ان اسال عن الفداء
دمت بخير


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> جميل اختي روزيتا الان افهم الفداء بشكل اوضح
> لي سؤال يعني المسيح  يعتبر دليل حب الله للعالم ورغبته في المصالحه ؟
> هل غفران الرب لن يكون تعبير عن الحب ؟



*حتى تتم المصالحة كان لا بد من الفداء 
و مثل ما تفضلت حضرتك فعلا المسيح هو دليل الاب على محبته للبشر و رغبته في مصالحتهم ​*


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *حتى تتم المصالحة كان لا بد من الفداء
> و مثل ما تفضلت حضرتك فعلا المسيح هو دليل الاب على محبته للبشر و رغبته في مصالحتهم ​*


اختي روزيتا اشكرك كثيرا علي سعة صدرك
لكن هل كتب الرب علي نفسه انه لا مصالحه الا بالفداء ام ماذا ؟
سامحيني فهذه النقطه بالذات مستغلقه علي للغايه


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> الاخت الغاليه نانسي
> لازلت الي الان لم افهم ما هو السر في الفداء وماذا يختلف عن الغفران مدامت النتيجه واحده
> لماذا اصر الله علي التجسد حتي يفدينا سؤال يحيرني ؟



الفرق هو " الله " نفسه

فالله رحيم ولكنه ليس رحيم فقط ، بل أنه عادل أيضاً وكل من الرحمة والعدل هم صفتان مطلقتان

فالرب لو غفر لآدم بدون دفع العقوبة يكون قد حقق شيء واحد فقط وهو الرحمة في انه رحمه من الموت الأبدي ولكنه لم يحقق العدل وحاشا لله ان يكون غير عادل ، 
ولكن بالفداء الرحمة والعدل تلاقياً

الرحمة : في الغفران
العدل : موت المسيح




> لكن هل كتب الرب علي نفسه انه لا مصالحه الا بالفداء ام ماذا ؟



هذا كان كلام الله لآدم قبل السقوط نتيجة لوجود العدل المطلق لله فقال له : و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها _لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت_ (تك  2 :  17)


وهذا قانون عام : لان_ اجرة الخطية هي موت _و اما _هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية _بالمسيح يسوع ربنا (رو  6 :  23)


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> اختي روزيتا اشكرك كثيرا علي سعة صدرك
> لكن هل كتب الرب علي نفسه انه لا مصالحه الا بالفداء ام ماذا ؟
> سامحيني فهذه النقطه بالذات مستغلقه علي للغايه



*صديقي الفداء هو خطة الله منذ الخليقة 
كان لا بد من موت المسيح لتتم المصالحة بيننا و بين الله 

اقرأ الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم لتجد ان الرب كان يخبر شعبه بالمسيح الاتي و الذي يجب ان يموت فداءا للبشرية ​*


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> الفرق هو " الله " نفسه
> 
> فالله رحيم ولكنه ليس رحيم فقط ، بل أنه عادل أيضاً وكل من الرحمة والعدل هم صفتان مطلقتان
> 
> ...


رائع يا اخي
اجابه بسيطه وشامله لكل ما يجب معرفته الي الان
دمت في افضل حال


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *صديقي الفداء هو خطة الله منذ الخليقة
> كان لا بد من موت المسيح لتتم المصالحة بيننا و بين الله
> 
> اقرأ الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم لتجد ان الرب كان يخبر شعبه بالمسيح الاتي و الذي يجب ان يموت فداءا للبشرية ​*


شكرا روزيتا علي اجابتك وسعة صدرك
دمت بخير


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> اختي روزيتا اشكرك كثيرا علي سعة صدرك
> لكن هل كتب الرب علي نفسه انه لا مصالحه الا بالفداء ام ماذا ؟
> سامحيني فهذه النقطه بالذات مستغلقه علي للغايه


 
ياعزيزى ارتست طبعا لا يمكن ان تتم المصالحة الا بالفداء لان الكتاب يقول فى 
عبرانيين : 9 : 22 " بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفر ة " 
من البداية ومن العهد القديم وانا اعلم انك قرأته تجد الذبائح هذةة الذبائح هى رموز للذبيحة الحقيقية التى هى المسيح فخطة الله للفداء من البداية هى بهذة الطريقة 
لان الانسان بالخطية انفصل عن الله ويعتبر فى حالة موت ولذلك كان يجب ان يمةت المسيح عن الانسان ولكن هو مات ثم قام لكى يغلب الموت اى ان الموت والخطية لم ينتصرا عليه 
ونحن على اساس هذا العمل نخلص


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> إجابة مختصرة : الله المتجسد ( يسوع المسيح ) ..


اخي انت اكثر من رائع في ردودك بسيطه وسهله
طيب ممكن سؤال اخر لماذا قال يسوع ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> ياعزيزى ارتست طبعا لا يمكن ان تتم المصالحة الا بالفداء لان الكتاب يقول فى
> عبرانيين : 9 : 22 " بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفر ة "
> من البداية ومن العهد القديم وانا اعلم انك قرأته تجد الذبائح هذةة الذبائح هى رموز للذبيحة الحقيقية التى هى المسيح فخطة الله للفداء من البداية هى بهذة الطريقة
> لان الانسان بالخطية انفصل عن الله ويعتبر فى حالة موت ولذلك كان يجب ان يمةت المسيح عن الانسان ولكن هو مات ثم قام لكى يغلب الموت اى ان الموت والخطية لم ينتصرا عليه
> ونحن على اساس هذا العمل نخلص


اختي الغاليه نانسي اشكرك كثيرا علي المساعده انت والاخوه الكرام
الصوره الان اتضحت كثيرا وخصوصا بتوضيح الرائع  *Molka Molkan*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> اختي الغاليه نانسي اشكرك كثيرا علي المساعده انت والاخوه الكرام
> الصوره الان اتضحت كثيرا وخصوصا بتوضيح الرائع *molka molkan*


 
صديقى لايوجد مشكلة ابدا اهم شئ عندى ان الامور تكون وضحت فى تفكيرك وافكارك اترتبت عن الاول عشان انا حاساك مشتت على الاخر 
الرب ينور قلبك


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> جميل اختي روزيتا الان افهم الفداء بشكل اوضح
> لي سؤال يعني المسيح  يعتبر دليل حب الله للعالم ورغبته في المصالحه ؟
> هل غفران الرب لن يكون تعبير عن الحب ؟


*شوف يا حبيبى مبدا الكفارة او الفداء حتى المتعارف عليه وسطنا احنا كبشر ليس فقط على المستوى الالهى
ان هناك شخص مذنب يستحق عقوبة فامامه خيارين ان ينفذ العقوبة بنفسه او من دافع الحب يتقدم شخص اخر برئ ياخذ الحكم عنه بموجب ارادته الكاملة ان يدفع عنه الاجر ومن خلال ذلك ياخذ حكم البراءة 
البشرية باكملها محكوم عليها بالموت اى بالانفصال عن الاله القدوس الذى تمردنا عليه واردنا ان نكون مثله وانفصلنا عنه مثلنا مثل ابليس فى القديم 
امام العدل الالهى كلنا مدانون ومحكوم علينا بالموت 
اصبح امامنا خيارين تنفيذ الحكم بانفسنا 
او يتقدم متطوع بدافع الحب ان ياخذ الحكم فى جسد بشريتنا بشرط ان لا يحمل هو نفسه هذا الفساد 
ولان الله رحيم ورحمته مطلقة كعدله المطلق فبالحب جمع بين الحق والرحمة وارسل الله كلمته فى شبه جسد الخطية ودان الخطية فى ابنه كلمته المتجسد 
فى المسيح الاله الكلمة المتجسد تم ايفاء العدل الالهى حقه ومن خلال ذلك تمت المصالحة وفتحت المراحم الالهية للجنس البشرى واصبح من حق كل انسان دخل فى صلب المسيح وترك الانسان العتيق ان يرث الحياة ويعود فى علاقة ابدية مع الرب القدوس 
دا باختصار 
*


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> صديقى لايوجد مشكلة ابدا اهم شئ عندى ان الامور تكون وضحت فى تفكيرك وافكارك اترتبت عن الاول عشان انا حاساك مشتت على الاخر
> الرب ينور قلبك


في الحقيقه لابد ان اعترف بصعوبة الفكره وخصوصا علي عقليه من خلفيه اسلاميه مثلي
الصوره اتضحت كثيرا عن الاول والقادم اكيد افضل مدام يوجد اخوة رائعون مثلكم هنا
دمت بخير 
سلام


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *شوف يا حبيبى مبدا الكفارة او الفداء حتى المتعارف عليه وسطنا احنا كبشر ليس فقط على المستوى الالهى
> ان هناك شخص مذنب يستحق عقوبة فامامه خيارين ان ينفذ العقوبة بنفسه او من دافع الحب يتقدم شخص اخر برئ ياخذ الحكم عنه بموجب ارادته الكاملة ان يدفع عنه الاجر ومن خلال ذلك ياخذ حكم البراءة
> البشرية باكملها محكوم عليها بالموت اى بالانفصال عن الاله القدوس الذى تمردنا عليه واردنا ان نكون مثله وانفصلنا عنه مثلنا مثل ابليس فى القديم
> امام العدل الالهى كلنا مدانون ومحكوم علينا بالموت
> ...


جميل اخي شمس الحق
نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل
سلام


----------



## The Antiochian (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخي الحبيب ، المفاهيم بشكل أعمق وأجمل وأدق تجدها هنا ، شرط قراءة المشاركات والموضوع كاملا ً :*
http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/2919-لماذا-ترفض-الأرثوذكسية-نظرية-الكفّارة

*وأيضا ً :*
http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/11805-الخلاص-بين-الشرق-والغرب!

*أعتقد أن الضغط على الرابط لا يكفي لفتح الموضوع لأنه يحوي كلمات عربية ، ربما عليك نسخ الرابط ولصقه في صفحة نت جديدة .*

*أي طلب أنا في الخدمة ، وسأحاول إيجاد مواضيع أخرى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> طيب ممكن سؤال اخر لماذا قال يسوع ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني




لان هذه الآية هى أول آية في المزمور 22 للعهد القديم والذي تنبأ بدقة شديدة جدا ً عن آلامات المسيح فنقرأ معا فيه :

[q-bible]
1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى [أَيِّلَةِ الصُّبْحِ]. مَزْمُورٌ  لِدَاوُدَ إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي  عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ 
2 إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي. 
3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 
5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجُوا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزُوا. 
6 أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. 
7 كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 
8 [اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ]. 
9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنّاً عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي. 
10 عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلَهِي. 
11 لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 
12 أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. 
13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. 
14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 
15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي. 
16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 
17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 
18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. 
19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 
20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 
21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي. 
22 أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ. 
23 يَا خَائِفِي الرَّبِّ سَبِّحُوهُ. مَجِّدُوهُ يَا مَعْشَرَ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ. وَاخْشُوهُ يَا زَرْعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعاً. 
24  لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يَرْذُلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمَِسْكِينِ  وَلَمْ يَحْجِبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ  اسْتَمَعَ. 
25 مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَسْبِيحِي فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ. أُوفِي بِنُذُورِي قُدَّامَ خَائِفِيهِ. 
26 يَأْكُلُ الْوُدَعَاءُ وَيَشْبَعُونَ. يُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ طَالِبُوهُ. تَحْيَا قُلُوبُكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
27 تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجِعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ. 
28 لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ وَهُوَ الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ. 
29  أَكَلَ وَسَجَدَ كُلُّ سَمِينِي الأَرْضِ. قُدَّامَهُ يَجْثُو كُلُّ مَنْ  يَنْحَدِرُ إِلَى التُّرَابِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْيِ نَفْسَهُ. 
30 الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي. 
31 يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرِّهِ شَعْباً سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ. 
[/q-bible]


الآيات التي باللون الأحمر هى تدل صراحة عن الامات المسيح كما حدثت بالفعل ، فكانت هذه الآية تذكير لليهود لما في العهد القديم من عذابات هم قد نفذوها فيه


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم نقل المشاركات الخاصة بالسؤال ( من فدانا على الصليب ) *

*الى الرابط التالي *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157500*

*يغلق لعدم التشتيت *


----------

